# Or să



## jazyk

Bună ziua,

Tocmai am văzut în subtitlurile unui film la care m-am uitat viitorul construit cu_ or să şi conjunctiv_ în a treia persoană plural. Asta este o structură familiară care ar trebui evitată în limba formală? Gramaticile n-o menţionează. Poate_ or_ s-a ivit din cauza similitudinii cu auxiliarul _vor_.

Mulţumesc pentru răspunsuri.


----------



## farscape

Eu nu prea folosesc ”or” cu înţelesul pe care îl cauţi, e un pic arhaic - şi nu întodeauna este un substitut pentru ”vor”:

Or veni ei in seara asta?
Vor veni ei in seara asta?

Or să vina şi-or să plece
Vor veni şi vor pleca

Poate că altcineva pote sa dea o explicaţie mai ştiinţifică

Best,


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

jazyk said:


> Bună ziua,
> 
> Tocmai am văzut în subtitlurile unui film la care m-am uitat viitorul construit cu_ or să şi conjunctiv_ în a treia persoană plural. Asta este o structură familiară care ar trebui evitată în limba formală? Gramaticile n-o menţionează. Poate_ or_ s-a ivit din cauza similitudinii cu auxiliarul _vor_.
> 
> Mulţumesc pentru răspunsuri.


 
Cred că se foloseşte mai mult în Ardeal, deşi nu sunt convinsă. Poate înlocui viitorul:
_La noapte or să vină bunicii_/_La noapte vor veni bunicii._
Are o nuanţă puţin diferită şi -cel puţin pentru mine- sună frumos.

Gramaticile nu menţionează totul, limba este în continuă schimbare.


----------



## farscape

De acord cu forma pentru viitor, dar expresii precum cele de mai jos sunt întâlnite destul de des în Regat:

Or să vină şi-or să plece
Or să mearga până n-or să mai poată

Mă întreb daca sunt perfect echivalente cu:

(Ei) O să vină şi-o să plece
(Ei) O să mearga până n-o să mai poată

Nu cumva aici "or" este forma pentru plural? Poate Anto33 ne poate ajuta cu gramatica.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

farscape said:


> Nu cumva aici "or" este forma pentru plural?


 
Nu încape nicio îndoială că e doar la plural.


----------



## farscape

Da, cam asta e idea, şi deci nu numai forma "scurtă" de viitor trebuie considerată 

Later,


----------



## anto33

Bună. Cu o mică întârziere răspund că, într-adevăr „or” nu este un substitut  pentru „vor”, exact cum afirma Farscape. Cred că explicaţia este simplă: este  vorba despre cele două forme de viitor popular ale verbului a fi  iar în cazul de faţă „a veni”


*Viitor I (popular)
*o să  fiu
o să fii
o să  fie
o să fim
o să  fiţi
o să fie


o să vin
o să  vii
o să vină
o să  venim
o să veniţi
o să  vină

*Viitor II (popular)
*oi fi
îi fi
a fi
om fi
îţi fi
or fi


oi veni
îi veni
a veni
om veni
îţi veni
or veni

 Evident, cea de-a doua formă este cea  mai puţin utilizată iar „or” este doar forma de plural, persoana a  treia.




farscape said:


> De acord cu forma pentru viitor, dar expresii precum cele de mai jos sunt întâlnite destul de des în Regat:
> 
> Or să vină şi-or să plece
> Or să mearga până n-or să mai poată
> 
> Mă întreb daca sunt perfect echivalente cu:
> 
> (Ei) O să vină şi-o să plece
> (Ei) O să mearga până n-o să mai poată
> 
> Nu cumva aici "or" este forma pentru plural? Poate Anto33 ne poate ajuta cu gramatica.


----------



## Dheara

hmm...  ''ei or să vină" nu e corect gramatical,din cate ştiu eu, dar am auzit chiar profesori spunând "or să vină"...

http://www.dictionare.com/english/dictionaries.htm


----------



## nishabda

Salut, din câte îmi aduc eu aminte, acest mod nu se folosea înainte de ’89.  După aceea, a re-intrat in uz, poate chiar ajungând a fi „formal”.  Din moment ce un film este prin natura lui o operă populara, nu cred că uzul aşa cum îl descri este de evitat.  It’s just fine the way it is.


----------



## farscape

Interesantă observaţie... te rog, poţi să dai mai multe detalii? În afară de o vulgarizare ostentativă şi împrumuturi mai mult sau mai putin forţate din engleză, perspectiva mea limitată e drept, nu-mi arată mare lucru înainte vs. după ’89

Oare schimbarile în ortografie legate de â şi î, sau _sunt_ să fi condus la o reînnoire a limbii cu elemente de vocabular din prima jumătate a secolului XX?

Păi ce-om mai juca
Şi ce-om mai cânta
Ce-om mai rupe la opinci
Ş-om face gropi adânci...

Phoenix, Nunta (Cei ce ne-au dat nume, 1972)

Later,


----------



## nishabda

Salut, nu am mai multe detalii în această privinţă, şi vorbesc doar din experienţă proprie.  Academia Română ne-ar putea ilumina.  Am auzit că filmele sunt traduse de diverse firme, situate peste tot, deci vorbitori de limba română diverşi participă.  Apoi, traducerile acestora sunt (sau nu) verificate de vorbitori autohtoni, adică, care locuiesc curent in Ro.  

În nici un caz, pentru a răspunde la una din întrebările iniţiale ale lui Jazyk, nu văd de ce acest uz trebuie evitat, şi folosinţa in cadrul filmului este corectă.


----------



## farscape

Perfect de acord şi mulţumesc pentru comentariu.


----------



## nishabda

You are welcome, Farscape.  

Good observation, Jazyk.  Remarkable others' interest in other languages...


----------



## farscape

I found, finally, a "technical" explanation:

 The future 2 indicative, (*o* + the present subjunctive of the actual verb), in the third person plural has the variant *or*: ei o să vină ~ ei or să vină. Personally, I prefer the form with *or*, the other one sounds like singular to me.


----------

